# Splint Boots vs Polo Wraps



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Which do you prefer for jumping?

What are the pros and cons of both?

Do you have to get back splint boots or can you put normal boots on either front or back?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Also, what brand of splint boot is best? I don't want to pay a lot for a brand name, or pay cheap for something that won't do anything.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay for Jumping I almost always use boots here is why: They offer for protections, they come in many different shapes and colors, Open front or not open front. Here is why I dont use polos for jumping, if you dont know how to properly wrap them on a horses leg you will end up doing alot more damage then any good, potentail for it to come loose and start unwrapping itself in the middle of a course or over a fence can be highly dangerous. 

Splint boots are a safer, easier choice  You can get them in great colors and patterns too, even the SMB boots are good, more expensive but offer good portection and support, easy to wash and very secure! Davis, Roma, Weatherbetta, Dover all carry their own brand name splint boots.

When I use polos I only do it when I am on the flat or hacking out, some of mine are older so I like to be on the safe side and use tape to make sure the velcro wont come undone, they also come in great colors and patterns but you need to know how to roll them, how to apply them to the horse correcty!!! Takes a bit of practice, but in the long run I choose boots over polos for jumping 

Some splint boots come with fleece lining or neoprene, good qaulity boots ussally go foor around 40.00-70.00 and if you take good care of them that lasta very good long time!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Splint boots. You can put normal on front and back. I like them because they're easy to put on, cheap and durable. Polo wraps, if we're talking about the same thing, as I haven't really ever called them that, haven't really shown to have a discernible advantage, and have been known to heat a horses leg up too much. Besides the quality ones cost much more. 

Really, the boots just stop abrasive injuries or limit the damage done by legs brushing. I don't think they really do all that much. I mean I overuse boots, but I often think its for my own peace of mind rather than any real practical purpose. I think even without boots my horse wouldn't have come to any harm. 

I read this study once about the quality of neoprene etc, and apparently when you look at the force I horse exudes the differences don't really make much a difference at all, so I'm happy with any brand that works well and has pretty colours.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't like polos because as mentioned above, if you put them on wrong you can cause MAJOR damage. When I was 15 I wrapped my Arab wrong and he ended up with a bowed tendon and on stall rest for 9 months, and he was never ever the same.

Splint boots are nice, but I don't think they protect the parts that really hit a jump.

I like the sports boots best. They cover the ankle as well as the good ones (SMB, Legacy, etc) have a strap that supports the tendon, which regular splint boots do not have.

I also recommend Bell boots to protect the hoof, and if you were to only do one and not the other, I'd say bell boots first because the hoof is usually the part that hits the jumps the most. Or you could go for a good combo boot with hoof protection and tendon support.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You would have to wrap a sport boot so tight as to cut off circulation before any support is given to the leg. Yes, there have been studies done. SMBs are a well marketed boot designed to suck money from your wallet.

For jumping, with an experienced jumper I use open front boots as they protect the horse from knocks with his other legs, but he will still be sensitive to a pole. For younger horses I'll use splints or SMBs with a hard casing to protect all around the legs from knocks. I also like a good overreach boot.
If you have money to spend on the boots, then piaffe boots I love. Otherwise woofs or a "no name" boot with hard casing if it fits well will likely work just as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

For me, it depends on the horse. For most, I use splint boots. I'm probably going to get jumped on for this, but for my lease horse I use polo wraps. With splint boots, he would get extremely upset whenever he rubbed or knocked a rail, and would shake his head and get bent all out of shape mentally. He's just extremely sensitive. Granted, he would jump 10x better after that, but especially in a show, that first reaction to rubs isn't something you want.
He is a very careful jumper anyway, and rarely rubs fences. With the polo wraps he can rub fences and will jump just as carefully after that, but it doesn't affect him as much and he'll continue on with the course just fine. He's the kind of horse that once you lose his mind for even a couple seconds, it's extremely difficult to get him back mentally, so the polo wraps help to prevent that. He is the only horse that I have ever used them on for jumping, though. I'd only ever think about using them on a horse like him.
So for the most part, splint boots, open-fronts for horses that don't respect the jumps, and polo wraps in very few cases.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, I'm shopping now.. All the front and hind boots all look the same.. 

Horse Tack, Horse & Equine Supplies Search - Statelinetack.com
Dover Saddlery - Search Results for splint boots

Which look best? I like the legacy boots (partly because Clinton Anderson uses them..) their patterns are cool, but they only have medium and I need small..

Also, if my mare takes small boots in the front, will she take small in the back as well? Her back legs are a bit stockier than her front..


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Could I just order two sets of these Basic Neoprene Splint Boots - Statelinetack.com and put them on front and back?


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

just bought a pair of Equifit open front boots. They were in the 80-90 range and have a cool material that softens and conforms to the leg when it heats up. I had to laugh because my trainer saw them and said "oh, you got the good ones" but they were definitely not the expensive ones. We needed open front so she would stop hitting rails (she's still yound and working things out). 

I don't think that these type of boots really help with tendon support or anything like that. It's just there to help with protection. I'm skeptical as to whether a properly applied polo really provides real "support" either though. Really good points about improper application causing more harm than good though.

Just my cheap 2 cents


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the Davis boots. There are many colors/patterns...from basic black or white to wild designs. They clean up well and hold up well. I recently tested out a new prototype that they were putting out, and also won a few pairs of splint and bell boots from them. I use them when I'm out on the trails and they get put through a lot....I wipe them off, and they look brand new. Very durable as well.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Yay! No one has said that polos provide support!

I go with splints, harder to get wrong and have better direct knock protection. Though are designed to prevent damage from brushing on the inside of the legs, the neoprene will lower damage from the hoof coming in from behind and accidentally striking at the tendons. Some brands may heat up your horses legs though, all depends on breathability of the boot.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I love Nunn Finer boots and Woofs the best

but I have bought the basic splint boots from Dover and they held up pretty well


----------

